# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  The Chat Bar can now be disabled

## Total Eclipse

A new on-and-off switch can be found in your settings, this switch will either enable or disable the chat bar on the bottom of the website. So, if the bar is causing issues or you simply don't want to use it, you can now disable it.

Enjoy ::):

----------


## Anteros

Nice!!!!

----------


## Cage

Good option, I disabled mine FAST.

----------

